# 58662 and 49322?



## bethh05 (May 28, 2013)

The physician performs laparoscopic drainage of an ovarian cyst, then he removes the capsule of the cyst and sends for pathology. 58662 and 49322 do not bundle, but these procedures were performed on the same ovary. I am thinking that only the excision should be billed?  Any thoughts on this are appreciated!! Thanks


----------



## trose45116 (May 29, 2013)

I would code 58662 only.


----------

